# Wildsau mit Rohloff Speedhub??



## free.rider (8. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man an Alutech Rahmen einen Rohloff Speedhub montieren? Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung mir einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen. Die "SAU" ist auch dabei, aber ich möchte meinen Speedhub weiter benutzen. Hat jemand einen Tipp.

Viele Grüsse
Frank


----------



## cedartec (9. August 2004)

Hi free.rider,

es gibt einige hier im Forum, die die Sau mit Rohloff fahren, Tribal Warrior, Bartez, entle bucher und andere schau mal in die "Wildsau Bilder", da findest Du einige oder nimm die "Suchen" Funktion.
2 Möglichkeiten, entweder Du bestellst eine Sau mit Rohloff-Ausfallende oder Du benutzt Rohloffs Speedbone. Beides geht. Aber die anderen, die bereits Rohloff in der Sau fahren melden sich ebenfalls bestimmt noch.

Cheers, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (9. August 2004)

eigentlich hasse ich den Spruch aber: Wieso glaubst Du gibt es eine Suchfunktion in diesem Forum?   
Aber der Gerhard hat das ja schon erwähnt!

zum Thema: Ich hab eine, schau mal in meine Gallerie!


Ride On!


----------



## rsu (9. August 2004)

DIe Ausfallenden sind schon für Rohloff vorbereitet, die Zughalterungen am Rahmen kosten inzwischen Aufpreis (glaube 39). Warum kann man das nicht einfach in Serie machen


----------



## Deleted 10349 (9. August 2004)

Zum einen sind die Ausfallenden komplett anders, ergo eigentlich anderer Hinterbau.
Zum anderen sind auch die Zughalterungen komplett anders als bei Kettenschaltung und weil nur ein Bruchteil der Leute die Rohloffausführung braucht im Vergleich zur Kettenschaltung, drum nicht Serie.
... und ausserdem: Wer um die 900 Euro für ein Rohlofflaufrad ausgibt der sollte sich überlegen ob wegen 40 Euro irgendwelche Worte verloren werden sollten.

Ride On!


----------



## rsu (9. August 2004)

Dein Bildchen paßt zu Deinem Umgangston   Zu mir hieß es, für Rohloff isind nur zusätzliche Zugverlegungspunkt am Rahmen anzuschweißen.

Man kann auch sagen, wenn man nen Rahmen für knapp 2000 kauft dürfen gewissen "Kleinigkeiten" schon mal einfach so drin sein! Dir Deine und mir meine Meinung.


----------



## free.rider (9. August 2004)

Hey Leute,

ich bin neu im Forum und hatte eine einfache Frage, die mir überigens Jürgen heute morgen ausgesprochen nett und prompt beantwortet hat. Nix für ungut das ich die Suchfunktion nicht benutzt habe. Ich wollte hier keine kontroverse Diskussion anzetteln. Die Sau gibt es ab der Eurobike als Frameset, auch mit Rohloff Setup. Solange düse ich noch mit meinem F7 durch die Gegend. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in Winterberg.

THX Freerider


----------



## Deleted 10349 (10. August 2004)

Also grosser Haufen Asche auf mein Haupt und dickes Sorry für meinen Ausrutscher     hatte wohl einen schlechten Tag.

Bzgl. Zugverlegung bin ich von einer reinen Rohloff-Ausführung ausgegangen somit fallen die ganzen anderen Anlötteilchen weg, deshalb.
Klar sollten Kleinigkeiten bei 2000öcken mit drinn sein, aber eben bei dem Preis schau ich net auf 40 Euro, ausserdem kommt Jürgen eh jedem preislich entgegen, drum ist der Aufpreis eigentlich schon wieder erledigt.
Die Sau gibt es doch schon jetzt als Frameset für die Rohloff?

Nochmal sorry und ebenfalls nix für ungut!

Ride On!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. August 2004)

Warum nimmst du nicht gleich die Wildsau mit G-Boxx. Soll auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden...


----------



## free.rider (16. August 2004)

Keine Ahnung warum ich das nicht mache. Jürgen hat mir nix davon erzählt. Ich kenne G-Boxx (oder Gear Box ??) eigentlich nur von NICOLAI und die Rahmen sind mir einfach zu teuer. Vielleicht verwechsel ich da ja auch was. Die gute Nachricht ist: Ich habe heute meine Sau bestellt   Die schlechte lautet: Ich bekomme sie aber erst Mitte September, nach meinem Gardasee Urlaub


----------



## entlebucher (17. August 2004)

Servus,

hört sich gut an! Wie wird´s denn genau? 

Hab auch lange warten müssen, aber es hat sich gelohnt!  

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free.rider (17. August 2004)

Also, schwarzer Rahmen. Als Gabel habe ich mir eine Marzocchi Super T Pro ausgesucht. Fox Vanilla RC Pro als Dämpfer. Hope M4, mit 200 Disc. Schaltung von SRam. Bei den Reifen bin ich noch nicht sicher, tendiere aber zu Nokian 2.6 auf Mavic 321. Kurbel, Vorbau Lenker usw. sind von Truvativ  Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine schwarze Wippe, man will ja auch was fürs Auge haben.


----------

